# 95 Alty idles/revs rough. Help!!!



## Marty08 (Sep 24, 2007)

I was driving the other night, and all of the sudden my car sputtered a minute, and shut itself off, like it stalled (it's an auto). I popped it into neutral and started it back up, but then it started idling rough, around 3-400 rpms, and when I tried to rev it, it was like there's a rev limiter at 2500 rpms. It hits and bounces exactly at 2500.
I turned it off and let it sit a few minutes, started it back up, and it worked fine. Then tonight on my way home, when I started it, it went through the same thing. My friend told me it could be an O2 sensor. I'll be honest I'm not too technical when it comes to cars, so I'm clueless.
Is anyone else familiar with this situation???!? Please help me!

Thanks.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Pop the distributor cap off and look for any oil inside the distributor.


----------



## Marty08 (Sep 24, 2007)

I checked that..
Today I took the car by Autozone and had them hook it up and run a diagnostic, and 3 codes came back:
the MAF Sensor is malfunctioning
the EGR valve is bad
and the Knock Sensor is bad

He also told me it wouldn't hurt to get a new O2 sensor either..
All together, it's pretty darn expensive!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Marty08 said:


> I checked that..
> Today I took the car by Autozone and had them hook it up and run a diagnostic, and 3 codes came back:
> the MAF Sensor is malfunctioning
> the EGR valve is bad
> ...


Replace the EGR valve, and all so don't forget to replace the hose as well, and gasket. All so the MAF sensor. I'd replace these two first and see what happens. The knock sensor might be good because it tripped a code because of the other issues which its suppose to do.


----------



## Garage Battle (Feb 25, 2004)

dont replace egr valve

2500rpm issue is related to MAF only

Ive replied in a couple threads already, here:

YouTube - Nissan MAF Repair by Rob Fleming

Pm me i can fix/inspect cheap


----------

